# Houston and Panama Canals high speed transits



## John Gurton (Apr 10, 2006)

A couple of interesting links, not all pilots are boy racers though!

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1063460/through_panama_canal_in_75_seconds/

http://gcaptain.com/maritime/blog/running-the-houston-ship-channel-at-night/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/oneeighteen/2443170048/in/photostream


----------

